

Windows 8 Madness - dilipray
http://point7.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/windows-8-madness/
Love every idea for 15 minutes. 
Ok, We’ve finally lost it.
======
powertower
TL;DR; Ubuntu user refuses to use Windows' 8 Desktop Mode on his PC with large
monitor, then uses WordPress's admin interface and complains that it's middle
column resizes to fill screen, because Metro mode is full screen. Decides
failure is not his own, but is rather Microsoft's.

------
rhplus
_It occurs to me that I don’t even know how to find a command prompt in this
environment._

The author was able to install Ubuntu and use its package manager to find
utilities, but was not able to hit the start key on Windows and type
"Command".

There's a follow up post too, where he complains that installing Eclipse is...
well, exactly the same as installing it on every other version of Windows. His
major complaint seems to be that the Store does not contain Metro versions of
everything an Android developer needs.

<http://point7.wordpress.com/2012/11/04/ermahgerd-jerver/>

~~~
emlynoregan
"where he complains that installing Eclipse is... well, exactly the same as
installing it on every other version of Windows"

Let me look at my watch... it's 2012. That, there that you wrote right there,
is _exactly_ my complaint.

(and yes my imaginary watch only has the year on it. Man they go by fast these
days!)

but was not able to hit the start key on Windows and type "Command".

herp derp, ya got me.

------
option_greek
Biggest problem for me with win8 is the lack of start menu. There is a reason
start menu is so popular. it lets user launch an application without having to
context switch - example: launch a calculator or notepad while doing something
else. The new start screen forces user to context switch by showing a
completely different view just to launch an application. Who ever designed
this must be a big fan of UAC screen which forces a similar switch when set to
prompt.

~~~
rhplus
Has anyone tried the Start Menu replacement from Stardock [1]? I don't have
Windows 8, but this is such a frequent complaint and I'm wondering if their
version will be a good enough fix.

(I have no affliation with Stardock)

[1] <http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/features.asp>

~~~
vondur
I purchased it. Once you install it, you wont see Metro apps at all unless you
launch them on purpose. You can also get Classic Shell, which is an open
source start menu repalcement.

<http://classicshell.sourceforge.net>

------
manojlds
If you are using Windows 8 on a Desktop / Laptop, why do you want to shy away
from the Desktop. Use the metro chrome if you are happy with it. Else, use the
desktop chrome on desktop.

~~~
gregd
Because you _have_ to shy away from the desktop to launch anything. "Metro" is
the new start menu.

~~~
numo16
Unless, of course, you pin your most used applications to the taskbar or
create a shortcut on the desktop. Honestly, it is pretty easy to avoid the
metro screen if you really want to. In any given day, I may see the metro
screen 2-3 times the entire day, on average, all because I setup my machine to
work the way it is most productive for me.

------
conradfr
Sooo he wanted to write about Windows 8 but didn't really had anything to say.

~~~
emlynoregan
Derp!

------
hdra
Another classic rant of Windows 8. The desktop mode is there FOR SOMETHING!

If you think Windows 7 sucks, then yes, Windows 8 will suck for you as well,
else, there is should be no problem using it.

~~~
emlynoregan
I'm a fan of Win 7 in fact. If there were no Ubuntu, I'd be using it (I've
been dual booting it since it first came out).

I see a lot of people saying "Hey, Win 8 is fine, just use desktop, here's a
start menu replacement, bleh bleh bleh". That's missing the point. If all goes
according to plan, the desktop is doomed and Metro is the future. Microsoft's
only got it there because Windows is still in transition. So I'm trying to use
Windows 8 in as Windows 8 a way as possible, not like Win 7's little bitch.

So far it seems that's a doomed experiment. For dev I'm going to have to go
full desktop, oldschool. Of course.

